# Gentoo chinese problem

## wildleaf

有没有人写一个HOWTO? 如何在gentoo下安装Fonts?

----------

## ts

 *wildleaf wrote:*   

> 有没有人写一个HOWTO? 如何在gentoo下安装Fonts?

 

please provide more details: chinese menu, chinese supported base, or chinese fonts only, or chinese folder name?

for chinese menu: 

add this to /etc/make.conf

```
LINGUAS="zh_CN"
```

then

```
emerge kde-i18n
```

Now, you will see chinese menu

for chinese supported base:

you need add "cjk unicode nls" to your /etc/make.conf

```
USE="cjk nls unicode"
```

then

```
emerge system

emerge world
```

for chinese fonts:

```
emerge arphicfonts
```

if you need other fonts

just run

```
emerge search fonts
```

you will get informationLast edited by ts on Sat Dec 18, 2004 7:57 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hauser

http://www.linuxfans.org/nuke/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=4223813#4223813

----------

## wildleaf

I'm using english, but need to read chinese. Not necessary to have a chinese menu....I'm installing arphifonts right now, hope it works. Do I need to set LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 or leave it as en_US.UTF-8?

----------

## wildleaf

It works! Thanks. What do you guys use for input chinese?

----------

## ts

 *wildleaf wrote:*   

> I'm using english, but need to read chinese. Not necessary to have a chinese menu....I'm installing arphifonts right now, hope it works. Do I need to set LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 or leave it as en_US.UTF-8?

 

What will you use to read chinese? xterm or internet browser?

It's better to add 

```

zh_CN.gb2312

zh_CN.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

to your /etc/locales.build

It's not neccessary to set LANG.

----------

## ts

 *wildleaf wrote:*   

> It works! Thanks. What do you guys use for input chinese?

 

```
emerge scim-chinese
```

----------

## wildleaf

Nice...finally can input chinese now. You guys really help me out. Thanks.

----------

## panyo

 *wildleaf wrote:*   

> Nice...finally can input chinese now. You guys really help me out. Thanks.

 

I have not been able to get scim-chinese to emerge for months. I get 

```
Connecting to freedesktop.org[131.252.208.82]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

20:19:47 ERROR 404: Not Found
```

How did you do it?

----------

## jannis

maybee specifie another mirror in your /etc/make.conf ?

or if you use mirrorselect, re-run it

----------

## deathmask

[quote="ts"][quote="wildleaf"]I'm using english, but need to read chinese. Not necessary to have a chinese menu....I'm installing arphifonts right now, hope it works. Do I need to set LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 or leave it as en_US.UTF-8?[/quote]

What will you use to read chinese? xterm or internet browser?

It's better to add 

[code]

zh_CN.gb2312

zh_CN.UTF-8/UTF-8

[/code]

to your /etc/locales.build

It's not neccessary to set LANG.[/quote]

I'm using english too, but I want to read and input  chinese both in xterm and browser.

Now I have added zh_CN/GB2312 in my locales.build, and I can read it in brower but not in xterm.

 I've emerged fcitx, how can I start it to input chinese?

Thanks a lot!!

----------

## citizen428

 *deathmask wrote:*   

>  I've emerged fcitx, how can I start it to input chinese?
> 
> 

 

Make sure you have exported the necessary env vars:

export XIM_PROGRAM=fcitx

export XIM=fcitx

export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx

export LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.gb2312"

Now if you start an app, hitting Ctrl+Space activates fcitx.

----------

